# Installing new toilet flange.



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi guys, I am installing a new toilet flange, the pvc one with the blue rim on it. Bathroom floor has been tiled, and when I slip in the toilet flange onto the pvc pipe, it doesn't go all the way in, say about 1/2 inc. There is no access from the bottom, will this create a leak?? The flange slips inside the pipe with no problem, and the flange sits nicely on top of the new floor, but it needs about 1/2 inc to be all the way in, will this leak?? Thanks


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

My answer depends on why you have no access.
If you are trying to avoid cutting into a ceiling, stay out of a crawlspace or something of that nature I would absolutely 100% get in there and fix it right.

If you are on a slab and fixing it requires ripping up your newly tiled floor I would use a street flange instead of a regular flange and hope for the best. Worst case scenario it doesn't work and the floor comes up. Best case, you saved yourself ripping out the floor.

One of those expanding repair flanges might work as well but they aren't code approved, I've heard bad things about them, and I would never trust one.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Marlin, Thanks but will it leak?? Does the flange have to be 100 % all the way into the pipe is my question? Wouldn't it seal with the PVC cement? Thanks. It goes into the pipe over an 1inc, it just needs about 1/4-1/2 inc more.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Why cant you reach under the pipe and lift it that 1/2"? Fittings are supposed to bottom out. I would be tempted to get some strap iron, comes in a roll, loop it under pipe, lift up, glue the flange seated fully let is set for an hr, pull the strap out,screw flange to floor and go. IN FACT You should be able to set that strap so it is out of way when you glue and leave it in place to take to load off the joint.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

So you have a flange that slips into the pipe? Like maybe there is a coupling below the floor? If this is the case use a short peice of pipe in the coupling and get a different flange that goes over the pipe. 

Maybe I read it wrong, how was the pipe cut in the first place? Internal cut? So the new floor level is causing this gap?


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay guys, Thanks for all the good responds. I measured the gap, and its actually about 1/8 of an inch. I didn't think this would create a problem, but then again I am not a plumber and don't want a leak that will cost me to cut the ceiling below...


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Repairing some drywall will cost you what, about $30?
If you don't want to cut it, just put the flange on and hope for the best. Worst case it leaks and hopefully it doesn't rot any wood away before you notice it and have to open the ceiling. 

Another option you have if you have thin tile is to chip out the tile around the flange. Set the flange level with the floor instead of on top of it and use a second wax ring.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Marlin, thanks for all the feedbacks. I would think that it would probably have more chances of it leaking with two wax rings, then if I would just install it the way it is. The difference is about 1/8 of an inc, its a 3 inc elbow coming up on the floor and a 4 to 3 toilet flange going into the pipe on the inside, not the outside. Your other suggestion sounded good, but wouldn't work since the pipe is not that far off. It's about the difference of the mortar.


----------

